# What board to buy?



## Soda12 (May 8, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking at purchasing a new board and from what I can see there are a lot of knowledgable people on here.

A bit of background info first. I'm 32 and have only been riding for a few years. I grew up surfing and skating so I have picked up snowboarding really quickly with the help of quite a few private lessons (so worth the money). My girlfriend is an excellent skier and I have no trouble keeping up with her, although she is a bit faster still.

Height: 6'4"
Weight: 200 lbs
Boot size: 12.5

I am currently riding a K2 Turbo Dream 164W, which I really like. I have been to japan the last 2 years and its amazing in the deep powder. Thats the only board I have ever ridden and would like to try some other boards. I live in Australia and would like to get a board that will suit our conditions which will be mainly groomers. 

I want a board that is a bit more aggressive that will carve well and be able to go fast. From what I have been told, I should be looking at boards with camber.

The following boards have been recommended to me.
Burton Flight attendant
Burton skeleton key
Burton Dump truck
Yes PYL
Yes Optimistic
Jones Aviator
Ride Berzerker
K2 Subculture

I would appreciate any advice about these boards or any other boards that you think would suit me.


----------



## Tantin (Apr 17, 2017)

Check this thread. I had almost the same input data )


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Virus Avalanche FLP AFT...

Don't be a pussy


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Forget the Skeleton key. It's only made up to a 158, too small and narrow for you. Replace the Jones Aviator with the Ultra Mountain twin, K2 Subculture with the Joy Driver, add the Ride Alter Ego, and you really can't go wrong from your list. 

My top picks would probably be the Flight Attendant 162W, Optimistic 157, or Alter Ego 164W.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Forget the Skeleton key. It's only made up to a 158, too small and narrow for you. Replace the Jones Aviator with the Ultra Mountain twin, K2 Subculture with the Joy Driver, add the Ride Alter Ego, and you really can't go wrong from your list.
> 
> My top picks would probably be the Flight Attendant 162W, Optimistic 157, or Alter Ego 164W.


Not really. The SK is a mid wide. I say forget the Dump Truck instead, which doesnt come in wides.

But man.... that SK is a groomer killer. It will float as well, just not on a all out float level like Dump Truck etc. And that 158 will be enough board for a 200lbs fella, really. Borderline, but just enough. I tried the 158 and it was almost too much board for me at 170lbs, but so much fun to go fast and rip groomers..... so much edge hold, soooo fun on any turns. 

All those other boards you mentioned and from the original list up there are good choices. And yeah size US12.5 better be looking at wides.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> And yeah size US12.5 better be looking at wides.


That's mainly why I said forget the Skeleton Key. 258 at the waist, and 10mm taper means it's even narrower across the rear foot than the waist would lead you to believe. When he's used to a 164W (266 waist, no taper) Turbo Dream as well, that's a lot of volume loss. I just don't think it'll hold up for him in powder or even as a groomer board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> That's mainly why I said forget the Skeleton Key. 258 at the waist, and 10mm taper means it's even narrower across the rear foot than the waist would lead you to believe. When he's used to a 164W (266 waist, no taper) Turbo Dream as well, that's a lot of volume loss. I just don't think it'll hold up for him in powder or even as a groomer board.


Yeah it's not too bad though. Don't forget 50mm setback too  10mm taper is not much either. Same as the FA?

That board has a lot of edge....... and for what he wants (as in primarily a groomer board - and keep the Turbo for pow), I'm pretty sure it'll hold especially for "something different" from that wide Turbo dream. But still the wide FA is a better choice; it's more of a conventional board too, floats better and has more edge. But the Sk is maybe more fun as a groomer blaster.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

F1EA said:


> That board has a lot of edge.......


The Skeleton Key 158 has 120.5 cm of effective edge based on the data on Burtons website. A Custom X actually has almost 3cm more effective edge than the Skeleton Key.

Unless you were talking about a different board?

edit: Here's the bottom line with every board listed in the OPs message. They're all very similar. Yes some have a little taper, some have more setback, some have a different construction or flex pattern. NONE of them have anything that really sets them apart from a traditional Burton Custom shaped snowboard. Will they handle differently? Yeah, in the way that a corolla handles differently from a civic. Even the Prior Khyber with it's 25mm of taper still handles very similar to every other traditional shaped board out there. I enjoy it for tight trees, but that's not the board I run to when it comes time for groomer bombing.

The OPs question was: "I live in Australia and would like to get a board that will suit our conditions which will be mainly groomers. I want a board that is a bit more aggressive that will carve well and be able to go fast. From what I have been told, I should be looking at boards with camber." He also mentioned that although he's only been boarding for a couple years, he's done the right thing and taken a bunch of lessons. Good show OP!

To the OP, I suggest trying something totally different. You already know what a traditional board handles like. Here are a few options for you:


Fullbag Diamond Blade - Made in Canada by a forum member:






Here's another forum members 18 year old "park rat kid" trying the board out:

https://desertdukephotos.smugmug.com/HmanCarve/i-3Prn53x/A

Here's the review that links to that video:

Fullbag Diamond Blade review (softboot carver) - Carving Central - Bomber Online Forums




The Prior FX - Made in Canada, the wood construction board is $999 CDN or approx $700 USD.

https://www.priorsnow.com/products/fx




Finally, it's a stretch for most peoples budgets, but I've been using one as my main board for 5 years now. I patrol with it in Canada. I ride groomers (our hill is the Alpine Canada training centre), powder, trees, crud, steeps, ANYTHING and EVERYTHING. The only time I ride anything else is when I'm taking lessons in tight trees, then it's on to a Prior Khyber which is much faster for the really sharp short turns needed in tight, steep trees.

The Virus Avalanche FLP AFT: Handmade in Germany by snowboard gods 

https://shop.virus-snowsports.com/e...ard-softboard-raceboard-softboot-hardboot.htm

I've done SERIOUS damage to mine twice, once in a competition where I landed on a rock, and another time hitting another rock at Kicking Horse. I've fibreglass and base patched it myself, because I can't bring myself to ride another board, and I can't afford another one of these yet. I love this thing. I'll ride it until it's totally unridable. I've tried a lot of boards since I bought it, and so far nothing comes close to the overall combination of huge effective edge, mid-stiff flex so it's not super punishing, and a big fat nose and shorter tail so it's fantastic in powder. For me, it's the quiver killer.

Don't mind my poor form:









/end rant


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> The Skeleton Key 158 has 120.5 cm of effective edge based on the data on Burtons website. A Custom X actually has almost 3cm more effective edge than the Skeleton Key.
> 
> Unless you were talking about a different board?


Yep that's why it's so much fun. Floats much better than a Custom X too. The taper, width and setback make it much more fun than just a board with a ton of EE. The SK has plenty 

A Dupraz doesn't have that much EE either, even the 6ft has less EE than the custom X, and everyone knows you can carve like mad on it as much as riding powder.


----------



## Soda12 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks. I have a season pass for Perisher (Australia) and I will be going to the SIA demo day in late July. Hopefully i will get to try the Flight Attendant and Optimistic. I'm not looking to replace my turbo dream, but I don't mind if there is a bit of cross over.


----------



## Soda12 (May 8, 2017)

With waist widths, is there a big difference between the yes PYL 160W (260mm), Burton flight attendant 162W (264mm) and the yes optimistic 157 (266mm)?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hahaha you edited
I was like.... Wait... Was that there before?

Anyways.... Yes to the Fullbag! awesome shape. I really want to try 2 of his boards.....

Agree as well on the regular board feel. That's where the Skeleton Key is pretty nice..... looking at straight numbers it's kind of normal, but with all the shale elements, the board just handles differently. Really fun for groomers and even for float. I guess similar can be said about the Optimistic. 

The FA will just be a board to replace the Turbo Dream. To be honest........ once you ride the FA I doubt you'll go back to the K2. Very stable, pops, super fun on carves AND it rides pow really well too. 

Frankly you won't go wrong pretty much with anything from the too list.

Although..... much better to buy from a Canadian manufacturer. Those taxes and profits will go towards a healthy life for ALL..... rather than towards bombing Syria.


----------

